# vsftpd performance - multithreading issue?



## fergrorke (May 12, 2014)

Hello there,

I have a system to automatically transfers files between two hosts, using a script that calls lftp to do the upload with vsftpd running on the receiving end.

So here's the thing. The target system was originally running on Ubuntu 13.10 and was achieving transfer rates up 11 Mbps for big files. I upgraded the host the Ubuntu's latest 14.04 but found it to be unstable, despite its LTS (Long Term Support) designation. So I thought "what the hell", changed the host OS to PCBSD 10.0 and installed the vsftpd package. I was disappointed to find, however, that the maximun transfer rate of this compbo is only about 700 kbps.

I'm guessing that this 1,600% difference in performance is due to the version of vsftpd that comes packaged on Ubuntu enables lftp to leverage it multithreading capabilities -- i.e. its ability to transfter files in multiple parallel streams -- whereas this is not enabled in the FreeBSD package. Can anyone confirm this and, if so, it is possible to compile vsftpd to enable multithreading on FreeBSD/PCBSD?

/ferg


----------

